# Benjamin Moore Advance and Natura Problems



## jnow (Feb 19, 2012)

I am having problems with Benjamin Moore Natura paint peeling. Does anyone know why it would peel? I believe the walls had behr paint on them before. Should the walls have been primed? 

Is it typical if you use an eggshell finish on a wall to do the first coat with flat? Wouldn't you use eggshell for the first coat as well?

I had advance painted on the wood work and you can see what looks to be blue underneath. I have posted some pictures at the link below. I hope it is ok to do this without violating forum rules. Please look at the photos and let me know what you may think is wrong. I really appreciate the help.

John

Pic 1 Blue on woodwork under advance
Pic 2 Natura Peeling


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Pic #1- I needs a second coat.
Pic #2- The tile was taped while painting. When the tape was pulled, it was pulled straight up and lifted the paint. To much paint globbed onto the tape, and it should be pulled off slowly and at a different angle to prevent that.

That being said....





Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

